# New Metallica



## thcheaven (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, What have you heard and what do you think?
I've heard: Cyanide, The day that never comes, My Apocolypse, the judas kiss, All Nightmare Long "FREAK'N Awesome", and Broken, Beat, and Scarred. 
I think everything I have heard Rocks!
I can't wait till Dec. 20th in Oakland!


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Sep 5, 2008)

are you seriouse? ever since they cut their hair its never been more mainstream and commercialized, Metallica 1988= hardest fastest thrash metal band around, Metallica 2008= hard rock if you can even still call it that.


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, a hater? Have you even heard the new stuff?


----------



## dr.greenthumb85 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah weren't the first three they had on the radio covers? and it doesn't even remotely come close to how they used to and should still sound.


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, now I have the entire album, TY to you!!! you know who you are!!! ty, TY, TY!


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 5, 2008)

I have listened to the entire thing now, 3 times. Didn't goto bed till 4am! LoL I would have to say........I LOVE IT! they are back, no more St. Anger BS! I think the new sound F'n awesome! It's is heavyly influenced by the 1st 2 albulms, with a sprinkle of some of the new sounds thrown around "but not to much!". I cannot wait till the tour, this new music will kick ass live!!!!


----------



## Josti (Sep 6, 2008)

As some can see, I have Cliff Burton as picture with my posts so I'm fan of Metallica in the first place. But only the old Metallica, it was great back then with Cliff Burton and Dave Mustaine (not everyone likes Mustaine but compare his solos with Hammett's solos!).
I did listen to their new album, nonetheless I shan't buy it. I don't want to support Metallica anymore after the Black Album (not it's official title, I know) maybe it's just because they got back to more trashing but they couldn't make it no more and now are trying to step back to lighter music but that's nothing anymore too!

I wrote this straight out of my mind, so maybe people can't read it, sorry for that. Sorry too for the new Metallica fans, I don't hate it, though, it's just that I don't like their comebacks.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2008)

ive heard the new metallica, it sucks...sounds just like their last 3 albums which also sucked....i agree with josti...the black album was the last good album they made...cliff burton was the man....i grew up in the same town as him...when i was a kid my friends older brothers used to play underground metallica tapes that they would buy at school....this was around 1983-84 or so.......


----------



## onebyte (Sep 6, 2008)

the new record is BIG TIME!









edit: well, its Death Magnetic actually..


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 6, 2008)

Is the new album as good as their old shit from the late 80s/early to mid 90s?


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 6, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Is the new album as good as their old shit from the late 80s/early to mid 90s?


 Let's just say that it had this 39yr old man banging his head to the point of having to take a flexeril last night! Lol

And to those of you who don't like it, to each there own.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 6, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Is the new album as good as their old shit from the late 80s/early to mid 90s?


 no....not at all.........


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 6, 2008)

_i think metallica is a caricature of a band now, and was graetly overrated in the past..i like one record really '...and justice for all', not because of music which is average but the sound on this album kicks ass...especially drums sound is incredible_


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I just printed my Tix for Dec. 20 in Oakland, cannot wait! Friday in Oaksterdam, Sat @ Metallica concert, and Sun. @ the Raider game, what a FREAK'N weekend! Can't wait.


----------



## ZenMaster (Sep 8, 2008)

If I heard the album without knowing all the other Metallica albums, I would say it was decent.

But knowing all the albums, this doesnt come close to the good ones. Not as bad as St. Anger but its no Black, Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets..


----------



## Gmrpr7 (Sep 8, 2008)

I like some of the riffs in the new album, but when the lyrics begin I lose interest. The only song on the album that I kinda like in it's entirety is "The Day That Never Comes." It's nowhere near as good as 80's Metallica, but who was really expecting it to be. It's better than St Anger, Load, and Reload...but that's not saying much.


----------



## ozstone (Sep 17, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> Well, What have you heard and what do you think?
> I've heard: Cyanide, The day that never comes, My Apocolypse, the judas kiss, All Nightmare Long "FREAK'N Awesome", and Broken, Beat, and Scarred.
> I think everything I have heard Rocks!
> I can't wait till Dec. 20th in Oakland!


I agree entirely, 
To those who keep reverting to the Stock quote of " They used to be so much better before", you were never a fan!
Enjoy the Concert dude!


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 17, 2008)

ozstone said:


> To those who keep reverting to the Stock quote of " They used to be so much better before", you were never a fan!


Yep, I couldn't have said it better myself.

Thank you, I have my tix, and cannot wait to hear "All Nightmare Long" LIVE!


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 17, 2008)

after hearing the new album, it does not compare to anything they did in the 80s, or even the 90s.

i only digg a couple of songs... but thats okay, i've got all of their songs and I can just listen to the older shit, as it never gets too old to enjoy every day.


----------



## JetSet (Sep 17, 2008)

They need to knock off this crap and go back to the way the first 4 albums sounded..


----------



## dahamma (Sep 17, 2008)

I have'nt heard the whole album , but from what i heard on the radio i liked . Is it as hard as they're old stuff from the 80's ? no ,but what band with any mileage has"nt said "were gonna get back to our roots on this next album". and dissapointed SOME fans?So i enjoy the old stuff and let the new stuff grow on me.


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 18, 2008)

*not so much kill em all was my favorite cd from them*


----------



## JetSet (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not really sure what my favorite album from them is, all of the first 4 are great.


----------



## Aurorabusa (Sep 20, 2008)

I Hear some of the new shit on XM and its better than the usual garbage they put out.It kinda sounds like they put a little effort into this one.They know how to play with talent-look at justice-so i think they have been going for the radio play pussy mainsteam shit that makes money.They dumbed down their music just as the next generation of kids was coming along and they liked that sissy muddy foo-foo shit.It was a great business plan if you only like money.Fuck that.Rock out.
What was the line they said in Whiplash? Hotel rooms and motorways its life out in the raw,we'll never stop we'll never quit cause we are metallica.....Well that was back before they all turned 60 LOL.Maybe its time to hang it up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

the new stuff i heard sucks.


----------



## phillypete (Sep 20, 2008)

They are like a caricature of the band they used to be at this point. They are just doing it for the money.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2008)

how much were the tickets? just wondering. i'm 45 mins away from oakland.


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, guys! Ever see a band stay exactly the way they were to start? NO, bands DIE away like that! And show me a band that isn't in it for the $, AND i'LL SHOW YOU A BUNCH OF TARDS.


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 20, 2008)

Fdd tix were like $80 but got a free copy of cd overnighted with each ticket and a free copy of the concert afterwords. buit I did get 9th row......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> Fdd tix were like $80 but got a free copy of cd overnighted with each ticket and a free copy of the concert afterwords. buit I did get 9th row......


that's not bad. i expected at least 100+. it's reserved seating? no general admission? no mosh pit? i wonder if i can find a friend for the evening. i'll make some calls. i may show up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

here it is. i knew there was some $$$$ involved. 


"GEN ADM Up to 4 $199.00 each" http://www.stubhub.com/metallica-tickets/metallica-oakland-oracle-arena-12-20-2008-694378/


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's not bad. i expected at least 100+. it's reserved seating? no general admission? no mosh pit? i wonder if i can find a friend for the evening. i'll make some calls. i may show up.


They are playing in the round. Stage is in center of arena, I saw them play this way @ the forum (LA) once, forgot which tour, it was cool, but def. missed the pits! after looking @ your link I see a gen admission area around stage, interesting. How can you blame Metallica for the prices @ ticket company?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> They are playing in the round. Stage is in center of arena, I saw them play this way @ the forum (LA) once, forgot which tour, it was cool, but def. missed the pits! after looking @ your link I see a gen admission area around stage, interesting. How can you blame Metallica for the prices @ ticket company?



did i blame metallica for anything? wtf? 

i used to pay under $20.


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here it is. I knew there was some $$$$ involved.
> 
> 
> "gen adm up to 4 $199.00 each" Metallica Oakland [12/20/2008] Tickets at StubHub!


 
??? . . . . =)


----------



## cream8 (Sep 21, 2008)

ive only heard the single on the radio....man that shit is weak. it sounds like a 7 min medly of popular metallica songs...and the autotuner on james' voice is aweful..

i miss master of puppets type shit


----------



## cream8 (Sep 21, 2008)

$200 tickets???????? fuck that thats robbery. no concert should cost more then $25. period

they should be for everyone. everyone should be able to see it and not get ass raped in the proccess!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

cream8 said:


> $200 tickets???????? fuck that thats robbery. no concert should cost more then $25. period
> 
> they should be for everyone. everyone should be able to see it and not get ass raped in the proccess!



i quit going when tickets went from 20 up to 75. i was like "WTF?"


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 21, 2008)

Tickets went from $20 to $75 for all bands! Nobody pays for music anymore, so bands have to make the $ on the road. But, remember in '83 cigarettes were $.85 a pack, and gas was, what? 1.35 a gallon.............FDD, I was and am not picking a fight in anyway with you....=)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

i quit going to ALL shows.


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 21, 2008)

Although, lately I feel like the Oldest person @ the concerts, There is something about LIVE show that just keep me going. I mean I'm going to be 40 and We (my wife and I) just went to the last Family values tour, drove down to oOrange county to see Linkin Park.......Seeing how I've never been to Oakland, I can't wait till December should be a Great weekend! And FDD, if you do pick up a ticket, I personaly will smoke you out b4 the show!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> Although, lately I feel like the Oldest person @ the concerts, There is something about LIVE show that just keep me going. I mean I'm going to be 40 and We (my wife and I) just went to the last Family values tour, drove down to oOrange county to see Linkin Park.......Seeing how I've never been to Oakland, I can't wait till December should be a Great weekend! And FDD, if you do pick up a ticket, I personaly will smoke you out b4 the show!!!!!!



i quit going when all the hot chicks started bringing their 12 year olds to the shows. 

i used to live 5 mins from the coliseum. those stubs are from shows i actually paid for. we used to walk around the outside doors and just wait for someone to push one open. they opened from the inside but locked from the out. there were guards around but 1 guard covered 6 to 8 doors. someone would run up, push the door open then disappear into the crowd real quick. or we could go down stairs and bullshit with the guard down there. for 20 he usually let us all in. sometimes up to 8 of us for 20 bucks. my buddy worked there for a vendor so we had name tag passes to a few shows. i saw iron maiden like 12 times. my gf loved them. all the motley crew shows.aaaaaah, good times.  YouTube - Tommy Lee - Drum Solo (Live 1987)


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the new album as far as the music goes, not the singing. I think the downfall of Metallica was the singer actually singing and not screaming and how abruptly they changed genres. All that is what made Metallica not good. The new album though, it sounds a bit like their old stuff, but just enough where it's a noticeable change. Then when the vocals comes in, it sounds horrible. You can't actually "sing" for what genre Metallica is seeking once more....


----------



## thcheaven (Sep 21, 2008)

I miss going to Hollywood on a Friday night, Seeing Tommy and Vince, David Lee Roth, and a bunch of others, just hanging out, partying @ the Rainbow, or at shows at the trubadore and the Whiskey. Damn, starting to feel old.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> I miss going to Hollywood on a Friday night, Seeing Tommy and Vince, David Lee Roth, and a bunch of others, just hanging out, partying @ the Rainbow, or at shows at the trubadore and the Whiskey. Damn, starting to feel old.........


like i said, once people started bringing their kids i knew it was all over.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Tommy Lee - Drum Solo (Live 1987)


omg, this is gonna be my friend across the street one day. he's always coming up with crazy shit like that haha.


----------



## cream8 (Sep 21, 2008)

thcheaven said:


> Tickets went from $20 to $75 for all bands! Nobody pays for music anymore, so bands have to make the $ on the road. But, remember in '83 cigarettes were $.85 a pack, and gas was, what? 1.35 a gallon.............FDD, I was and am not picking a fight in anyway with you....=)



i get it more then you know brother...thats how i make a living


----------



## JetSet (Sep 21, 2008)

I only paid $40 for gen admission to an Iron Maiden concert.. That was a kick ass concert too. I can usually get gen admission for $40..


----------



## airman (Sep 23, 2008)

Their new shit is getting better, but XM and Sirius need to cut back on playing it before I change my mind


----------

